

Design and implementation of a time series storage engine - misframer
https://speakerdeck.com/preetamjinka/time-series-storage

======
misframer
Context: [http://misfra.me/state-of-the-state-part-
iii](http://misfra.me/state-of-the-state-part-iii)

Discussion of the original blog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163044)

